
Our Destiny - minimaxir
https://www.bungie.net/en/Explore/Detail/News/47569
======
jakebasile
To those that aren't into gaming: this is huge and unexpected. Destiny and
Destiny 2 are extremely popular games that came from a giant 10 year
publishing deal between Bungie and Activision and they're ending it 2 years
early. Lots of speculation on what this means and why this happened but it
throws the future of the game into uncertainty - it could be really good and
it could be really, really bad.

